# Which MBTI test is the most accurate?



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Soul Kitchen said:


> The link got taken down.


Here's a copy that doesn't score the taker automatically, but it shows which preference corresponds to each response, so they can calculate their result for each dimension.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

I wouldn't rely on tests


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

I know the 16personalities test is very... simple? I don't know what word to use... But I actually find it quite accurate for an online test, and if you answer honestly, I don't think it has a significant bias. I always got INTP-T, no matter how much I didn't want to get that result before. Later I figured out it actually _is _my type, function-wise and all. Plus the site looks cute. 

I gave it to a couple of people I know well, and they all got the results that completely make sense. For example, a person I always thought was INFx, then I realized how amazingly well-developed her Si and Fe are, then I started considering ISFJ or ESFJ. I gave her the test, and her result was ISFJ, bordering on ESFJ. As much as she seems N, she is an S, and that's what she answered and got. The N I saw might be her inferior Ne (or perhaps tertiary). It is not a healthy state for her, it's over the top and in the service of Si and Fe.

I really think it's accurate in most cases, if people answer truthfully.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

Turi said:


> What do other people say? Friends? Family?
> What is 'acting like a Sensor' or 'acting like an EJ'?


The perception others have of me is consistent with my own self-perception. I'm typically described as introverted, honest, approachable but also recluse, insightful, eloquent, creative, lazy, argumentative to the point of playing Devil's advocate, and as preferring to work alone. I've been described as both reliable and unreliable at different points in my life, depending on whether or not I've got my shit together.

"Acting like" was probably a clunky way of wording things. What I mean is that I live half my life inside my head, following my muse where it takes me, and only about half of my life - if that - grounded in the realities of everyday life. My being an IN probably has something to do with it. This doesn't mean that I'll just believe any wacky bullshit fed to me, since I'm a staunchly rational person by nature. I weigh things up both against reality and against the body of knowledge available, as well as whether a framework is internally consistent, and how I feel about things doesn't play into my understanding of them. I'm really not the sort of person to get caught up in magical thinking. It's more that I'm not the most practical guy. I'll do what needs to be done to solve a problem, but I've never been blessed with much in the way of common sense. Being too in the moment for too long leaves me mentally drained, and I can't go too long without retreating into my own muse again.

As for EJ, it should be made clear I'm not 100% I or 100% P. I do possess E traits and J traits, and I find there are many traits specific to both ENTPs and INTJs with which I can relate. However, when I read through profiles for the various NT types, I relate quite a bit less to ENTJs than I do the other NTs. When I read through profiles for the various NF types, I relate even less to ENFJs than I do ENTJs, simply because I'm not much of a people mover at all. Does that mean I can't be an assertive or driven person, or that I couldn't take responsibility if it was thrust onto me? Nope. It's more that I'm staunchly individualistic and independent a person, and I don't feel any compulsion to micromanage everything or to be responsible for what everyone else is doing all the time.



reckful said:


> Here's a copy that doesn't score the taker automatically, but it shows which preference corresponds to each response, so they can calculate their result for each dimension.


Yeah, I went through the copy a while ago. I didn't pay for the official test, but I made do with this. I made an attempt to answer in "shoes off" mode.

These are my results
I: 17/21 (81%)
N: 25/26 (96%)
*T: 21/24 (88%)*
P: 15/22 (68%)


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

16personalities is an okay baseline test, but dont expect it to teach you about functions. I hate IDRLabs and Similarminds MBTI& function tests. They were the original sources of my confusion.

But, if you or anyone else really, really, reaaaaally want a test, then I suggest two sources.

This one was made by an mbtibase.com user. The users praised it on there. It's 106 questions and was recently created: http://sakinorva.net/functions.php


Then, Keys2cognition is decent. I personally dont have too many extreme problems with it, even on crappy days. : http://www.keys2cognition.com/explore.htm 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

Your own


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

16personalities.com


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

The official one on mbtionline.com. Unfortunately, it also costs $50. So there is that. However, if you wanna settle it once and for all it is worth a go.


----------

